# I.B.S.cd depression



## marrieanne (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been suffing for about ten years.I get so depressed sometimes,it just makes it worse.I've tried all the meds that everyone else has tried some help some don't.Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank, Marrieanne.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe you can find a clinical-trial on Talnetant near you to see if it works.But that would not be available before 2006-2007Others c-trial begin this year.Are you a true type-A?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I mean Talnetant(on the open market)will not be available before 2006-2007 but the trials are.The section here is for News,abstract...You should have more reply on the IBS discussion.For most of the people with Sensitivity,alternators,spastic colon...the clinicals trials may offers hope in something who may works.I'm not a fan of common anti-dep treatment BTW.


----------



## marrieanne (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks i'll try to be patient and wait for more suggestions. Mar.


----------

